# Uh Oh, Antifa is mad...



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

ALT-LEFT MELTS DOWN OVER "UNMASKING ANTIFA" ACT

JULY 12, 2018 | ZERO HEDGE | WWW.ZEROHEDGE.COM | 1,361 VIEWS

It seems the new "Unmasking Antifa Act" has ruffled a few feathers among the alt-left.
Introduced in the House last month by Rep Dan Donovan (R-NY), H.R. 6054 is a response to a spate of violent attacks provoked by masked members of Antifa, and would punish anyone wearing a mask who "injures, oppresses, threatens or intimidates" a person "in the free exercise or enjoyment of any right or privilege" with a fine and up to 15 years in prison.

Alt-Left Melts Down Over "Unmasking Antifa" Act | The Daily Sheeple


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

I get a kick out of the azzholes making sure they protect their IDs - they get crunched by a Proud Boy or the cops - but make sure that mask stays on or goes back on immediately ...

it's not just a matter of being IDed as the culprit in an assault >>>> they don't want to lose their job - or their scholarship - or Daddy's monthly check - or getting that first BIG BUCKS $$$$ corporate position ...


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Illini Warrior said:


> I get a kick out of the azzholes making sure they protect their IDs - they get crunched by a Proud Boy or the cops - but make sure that mask stays on or goes back on immediately ...
> 
> it's not just a matter of being IDed as the culprit in an assault >>>> they don't want to lose their job - or their scholarship - or Daddy's monthly check - or getting that first BIG BUCKS $$$$ corporate position ...


Or their Professor Gig


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

BTW the Chick getting punched out is a b movie porn star.

Razor meet armpits

She had a go fund me page to raise $45k for her legal costs.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

"20 of them with knives...honest"

Yikes, all my friends have polished knives. Come tell them about your new world order.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

An unmasking law was used to unmask the Democratic KKK, so appropriate to again use the rule of law to unmask another lefty hate group.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Let em get mad. They want a fight, bring it. Otherwise, get the f--- out of the way.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> Let em get mad. They want a fight, bring it. Otherwise, get the f--- out of the way.


I think/thought the way you do, until I figured out that my nemesis would over-weight girls, pencil-necked geeks and virgins.

Sure, if one of these kids grabbed me I'd slash him, but my thinking now is more to aim for his forearm, not his femoral artery. After all, we're dealing with a segment of society that has seldom worked, never got laid or never had to make a house payment. To that, daddy has always paid the fines, the attorneys and the college bursar.

In the early 1970s I wore my colors to class. I walked by student radicals, angry blacks, feminists who were never going to enjoy the passion of anything, professors and university police. The odds against me were 40,000 to one, and no one ever laid a hand on me. This group will be much the same. Their anger and passion will be for rhetoric, never for scalps on a lodge pole.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> Let em get mad. They want a fight, bring it. Otherwise, get the f--- out of the way.


I wanted to add one comment on your post. You are indeed right, don't bore me to death, fight or go home.

The problem that I believe is so subtle that most folks don't recognize it, is the idea of religion or insulting a class of people.

For example, I see no difference between a banger or a jihadist. But we tend to view a banger as a dim-witted, angry thief and a jihadist as a "spokesman of a religion."

Same thing with this new "me too" movement. The logical conclusion to this topic is that men will make women sign a release before they touch her without gloves or Kevlar. Heck, I'm happily married, but women smile at the gym. Mt first inclination is to wonder what kind of plot she has up her toga-mat.

An enemy is an enemy. Yeah, the black balaclavas are spooky, but so is taking your favorite camel to the prom. In the end, a jihadist is just a weirdo who might have been a BMOC in Tikrit, but he doesn't have enough synapses to wash windows in America.

I will give these idiots one point for observation. They seem to all know what Μολὼν λαβέ means. Yikes, and it only took them four years.


----------



## 0rocky (Jan 7, 2018)

I wish they’d pass a law (and for me, who thinks we already have far too many laws) that violent protesters be denied any existing government assistance. I find my taxes being used to (I’m effectively supporting) pay non-working criminals. 

Just my 2¢


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

0rocky said:


> I wish they'd pass a law (and for me, who thinks we already have far too many laws) that violent protesters be denied any existing government assistance. I find my taxes being used to (I'm effectively supporting) pay non-working criminals.
> 
> Just my 2¢


It is written, so shall it be done. Those who have no skin in the game, ergo, do not pay taxes, do not own land, can not read and write English, nor understand anything other then the phrase "government subsidy" or "government maintenance" should not be allowed to vote. PERIOD! Those who have nothing to loose and everything to gain by voting for free shit should not be allowed to vote. Voting should be an earned privilege, not a right of the very stupid, ill informed and lazy.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Urinal Cake said:


> BTW the Chick getting punched out is a b movie porn star.
> 
> Razor meet armpits
> 
> She had a go fund me page to raise $45k for her legal costs.


That guy failed to knock into sense into that half wit. She's still sounds dumber than a box of rocks.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

The Resister said:


> That guy failed to knock into sense into that half wit. She's still sounds dumber than a box of rocks.


Yes but she is very bendy and possesses other talents...


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> I wanted to add one comment on your post. You are indeed right, don't bore me to death, fight or go home.
> 
> The problem that I believe is so subtle that most folks don't recognize it, is the idea of religion or insulting a class of people.
> 
> ...


Can't women smile without being suspected? The gym is a happy place. I like to smile. :tango_face_smile:


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

He popped her right in the forehead, and she is lucky that he did not connect that fist with her nose,; because he would have broken it. 
She was a fool for even being there, people like that seem to think, that they have a halo around their heads; and that no matter what they do, they are protected, by "goodness". 
And they can do anything to the "badness", but speaking for myself, I will hurt one of them, if I have to defend myself, against them.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Annie said:


> Can't women smile without being suspected? The gym is a happy place. I like to smile. :tango_face_smile:


I'm happy that you are happy. But the one thing I've learned in almost 40 years of being a gym rat is that some people go to work out because saloons are too expensive. Many of us don't talk when we work out. I only talk to people I've served time with. I do not socialize with women at a gym.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> I'm happy that you are happy. But the one thing I've learned in almost 40 years of being a gym rat is that some people go to work out because saloons are too expensive. Many of us don't talk when we work out. I only talk to people I've served time with. I do not socialize with women at a gym.


Nor would I--socialize with the men, but a smile is free. :tango_face_smile:


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

So.... she gets beaten about the head and instead of leaving stays to enjoy more abuse. And has a smirk on her face the whole time during the interview. You can't fix stupid..


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Annie said:


> Nor would I--socialize with the men, but a smile is free.


Well, I have to be honest with you, since this "Al Franken" thingie, guys are a bit more careful how they act and speak in public.

In 1978 I dated "The Red Queen," a co-worker. The head of the department was on his third female employee. The 'mingling' we did at lunch time is now illegal in four southern states. If you acted now as we did then you'd be fired without a hearing.

(BTW, The Queen had this thing for thunderstorms. Technically, she scheduled her passion with Post-It notes. Try that now and see how long you stay employed. Then again, I do miss the 1970s...)


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> Well, I have to be honest with you, since this "Al Franken" thingie, guys are a bit more careful how they act and speak in public.


I can understand that. It's just sad. I didn't feel much like smiling at the gym today. Thought about this thread and only smiled at the women. I know that's wrong, though. lol, I'll get over it. :tango_face_smile::tango_face_smile::tango_face_smile: ETA: "Tommorrow is another day"--who said that?


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Annie said:


> "Tommorrow is another day"--who said that?


Scarlet O'Hara, another female who couldn't make up her mind whether to bang her husband or shoot him.

I do notice one thing that's the same between "me too" women and Black Lies Matter. They're always offended if a camera is around, or the pigeon they're going to accuse has money.

I'm perfectly safe. I figure I'll be shot or die of Alzheimer's so I gave everything to my wife--every nickel. I am worth about 800 bucks, the total of some Harley boots and a knife collection. First rule of any engagement--convince your opponent that he/she is going to get hurt a lot more than you are. So, do you know any women who want to see themselves called a "whore" on the front page of the newspaper for 800 bucks? Oh, it's closer to 500 bucks, I bought some new knives...


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

1skrewsloose said:


> So.... she gets beaten about the head and instead of leaving stays to enjoy more abuse. And has a smirk on her face the whole time during the interview. You can't fix stupid..


Maybe she realizes what the PR is worth. The masses look at a picture and only see the part that is important to them.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> Scarlet O'Hara, another female who couldn't make up her mind whether to bang her husband or shoot him.
> 
> I do notice one thing that's the same between "me too" women and Black Lies Matter. They're always offended if a camera is around, or the pigeon they're going to accuse has money.
> 
> I'm perfectly safe. I figure I'll be shot or die of Alzheimer's so I gave everything to my wife--every nickel. I am worth about 800 bucks, the total of some Harley boots and a knife collection. First rule of any engagement--convince your opponent that he/she is going to get hurt a lot more than you are. So, do you know any women who want to see themselves called a "whore" on the front page of the newspaper for 800 bucks? Oh, it's closer to 500 bucks, I bought some new knives...


Yes! Scarlet! What a dummy she was to go for that milquetoast Ashley when she had Rhett. Never made any sense to me.

Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Annie said:


> Yes! Scarlet! What a dummy she was to go for that milquetoast Ashley when she had Rhett. Never made any sense to me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


I don't know that Ashley Wilkes was a "milquetoast".

Major Wilkes was a Southerner through and through. He loved the South and while he did not necessarily hate the North, nor did he love the Confederacy, yet he fought very hard for The Way Of Life In The South. What Wilkes loved most was living the life of a Southern Aristocrat and was indeed a hard worker and not a weak man. He fought in the war in order to help return his life to the way of the Plantation. As far as strength goes, Wilkes had many strengths and endured the Union POW camp during the war and of course helped build his Plantation, so he was no milqutoast in my opinion.

Wilke's downfall as a man was the way he led Scarlett on while he was married to Melanie. That was not a very honorable play but then again with Scarlett throwing herself at him all the time, "why not play this out", he most likely figured. Plus, Scarlett, aside from being somewhat "bat shit crazy" wasn't too bad too look at back in 1860's.

(You can buy Slippy's synopsis on Margaret Mitchell's Gone with The Wind on Amazon or listen to his nightly podcasts on #ListenToSlippyAndLearnAShitLoad...) Thanks!:vs_smile:


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Slippy said:


> I don't know that Ashley Wilkes was a "milquetoast".
> 
> Major Wilkes was a Southerner through and through. He loved the South and while he did not necessarily hate the North, nor did he love the Confederacy, yet he fought very hard for The Way Of Life In The South. What Wilkes loved most was living the life of a Southern Aristocrat and was indeed a hard worker and not a weak man. He fought in the war in order to help return his life to the way of the Plantation. As far as strength goes, Wilkes had many strengths and endured the Union POW camp during the war and of course helped build his Plantation, so he was no milqutoast in my opinion.
> 
> ...


Mr Slippy, you are entirely right that Ashley had many virtues, but he lacked passion. Not to mention the fact he was already married.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Annie said:


> Mr Slippy, you are entirely right that Ashley had many virtues, but he lacked passion. Not to mention the fact he was already married.


Exactly, no passion at all.
I have never read the book, but the character Ashley in the film was always softly waxing poetic and staring into a mist he only saw. The man needed smelling salts, a swift kick, and a shout: "STOP before you bore again"!!!


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Then there's the thing that even I don't understand--most women love bad boys.

I was a Catholic when I patched. I quit smoking early and never drank when I took my bike out. I never did drugs or was involved in a felony. I did get my nose broken twice, but in those days they didn't even call the police. Bikers fight, and a broken nose was just a "love tap" from an inebriated townie.

But once I patched, chatting up girls was almost too easy. We had to adopt nicknames like "fox" or "babe" or just "girl." It was too many names to remember.

When I sold my bikes, I switched over to a gray, untrimmed vest and brown Tyson boots. I thought I simply looked "outdoorsy." My shrink said I still looked like a biker, and my attitude wasn't helping either. My wife still gets irked when a young woman flirts at the gym, which is another reason I keep my distance. I taught my wife how to shoot and cut...


----------



## Lightning6Actual (Sep 28, 2017)

Antifa is mad, huh? So what.....


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Lightning6Actual said:


> Antifa is mad, huh? So what.....


You took the words right out of my mouth. While their mothers make the pizza rolls, we should explain CCW to them and exactly why we don't care.

By the way Lightning, at the last riot, I remember you and I were shooting pool and drinking crappy house tap beer. You had on that red shirt I always hated. I'll tell the cops every detail. It must of been a guy who looked like you...


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I was listening to Patriot Nurse this morning she was talking about South Africa and she was saying that when things start to go down he'll even further there, then that's going to Insight the black lives matter and Antifa here in the US. I think she's got something there.

Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Correction, downhill not he'll. This voice messaging thing is a kicker.

Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


----------

